# Vegas Summer League



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who will be going this year? I will be covering it again for clippersdaily and draftexpress, but wont be staying long at all, probably will only catch 2 clipper games, as well as the rest of the games. 

I will be taking pictures again, doing interviews like last year, and hopefully this time actually taking some video clips that i can post up.

The ones im hoping will play for the clippers are: Singleton, ndong, ewing, korolev. Hopefully sofo will come, but thats far from guaranteed, and it would be nice to see the new draft picks as well. 

I dont want to see kaman there anymore, we all know he dominates the summerleague. not sure livvy will be there, who knows about q ross. Id like to see cassell (if his contract is done by then) coach one of the games like he said he wanted to.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd want to see Singleton, Ewing, Koro and especially Sofo

I believe Ndong is a free agent, and its yet to be known if we will resign him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If it were close by I would go, Vegas it a bit far. But it would give a reason to go and gamble.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going again this year for sure, does anyone know the exact dates and schedule? I wanted to see livingston last year but he jammed his finger in a car door or something and couldn't play... IT was still nice to see Kaman, Ross, and Ewing and also Dunleavy in the stands. I hope Livingston will play this year although I wouldn't be surprised if he skipped it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

www.vegassummerleague.com


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone know who the Clippers invited to the Summer League roster? Yuta Tabuse by any chance


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Anyone know who the Clippers invited to the Summer League roster? Yuta Tabuse by any chance


http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1391

Paul Davis
Diaz
Ewing
Chris Carrawell
Korolev
Livingston
Terrell Lyday
Scott Merritt
Ndong
Singleton
Kibwe Trim
Jawad Williams


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I am not sure if it was on thursday or friday, but on AM 1540 the ticket the GM of the Clippers said that Livingston would only go to the summer league to work with the trainers on his body and on his game, but that he would not play any games in the summer league.

I like this because this gets him in the gym where he should be improving in his shooting


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

El chido said:


> I am not sure if it was on thursday or friday, but on AM 1540 the ticket the GM of the Clippers said that Livingston would only go to the summer league to work with the trainers on his body and on his game, but that he would not play any games in the summer league.
> 
> I like this because this gets him in the gym where he should be improving in his shooting


that is good news. he doesnt really need to play. we kno wat he's capable of but he definitely needs to improve his body. good choice. and less likely an injury will occur. bleh


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=24

That's got the whole team now....

2006 VSL Roster 
Num Player Pos Height Weight Birthdate College / Year Years Pro 
01 Terrell Lyday G 6-3 195 8/12/79 BYU 
03 Daniel Ewing G 6-3 185 3/26/83 Duke 
08 Yaroslav Korolev F 6-9 203 5/7/87 Russia 
10 Guillermo Diaz G 6-2 185 3/4/85 Miami (FL) 
14 Shaun Livingston G 6-7 182 9/11/85 Peoria Central HS 
15 James Singleton F 6-8 215 7/20/81 Murray State 
22 Boniface Ndong F/C 7-0 242 9/3/77 Senegal 
30 Chris Carrawell G/F 6-6 225 11/25/77 Duke 
31 Jawad Williams F 6-9 218 2/19/83 North Carolina 
40 Paul Davis F/C 6-11 270 7/21/84 Michigan State 
41 Kibwe Trim F/C 6-19 240 5/16/84 Sacred Heart 
43 Scott Merritt F 6-10 240 1/3/82 Marquette


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Look forward to seeing Singleton, Guill, Davis and Yari.
Also N'Dong and Ewing


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lionel Chalmers is playing for the SUns vegas team...

It would be funny to see Ewing lock him down while Diaz starts scoring in bunches on Chalmers.....

Chalmers is nothing compared to our 05 and 06 second round picks


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

hahah Lonno Chommos


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague2006.html

Looks like the fun starts tomorrow.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Why does Livingston need to go to summer league, he's already proven himself. I think he did enough during the playoff, to let him do his own workouts and things.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think hes just going to work out pretty much. But who knows. if im not mistaken two years ago he was injured and last year too was injured so couldnt play in the league. But i still doubt he gets much PT. its probably all going to ewing or diaz. Its very possible only one of them makes the team..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No news on if cassell will be allowed to coach a game like he wanted to eh?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

why does ewing still need to make the team? he only signed a 1 year contract last year? awesome news for diaz. god i hope he makes the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/atoz/article_1204304.php



> The Clippers' 12-man summer-league roster will not include center Chris Kaman and swing man Quinton Ross, although they are participating in the minicamp. However, second-year guard Shaun Livingston will play in the first two games, and last season's rookies, Daniel Ewing, Yaroslav Korolev, Boniface Ndong and James Singleton, will get extensive action.





> Ewing will get significant playing time at point guard after getting on-the-job training as a rookie.
> 
> "I knew that was coming," Ewing said. "It's something that we talked about after the season during my exit interview. I need to show that I can run the team, run the show and make good decisions when I'm out there."





> Center Paul Davis and guard Guillermo Diaz, the Clippers' two second-round picks in last month's NBA draft, are on the summer league roster. Diaz primarily played shooting guard at Miami but is getting schooled in playing point guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague_quotes_060707.html



> Clippers Guard Shaun Livingston
> (5.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 4.5 APG in 2005-06)
> 
> What aspects of your game are you looking to work on the most during summer league?
> "Shooting and being more aggressive are the two main things I’ve been working on since the playoffs ended. I’m only playing in two games but I’m going to be working really hard everyday in practice with the team and after practice with our training staff."





> Clippers Center Chris Kaman
> (11.9 PPG, 9.6 RPG, 1.38 BPG in 2005-06)
> 
> What are you working on this offseason?
> "I’m working on conditioning, strengthening and muscular endurance the most. Also, my shooting and overall game."


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am gonna be there on Saturday so I will get to see Shaun play. I hope Amare plays on Saturday.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey thanks a lot for the links Weasel.
These are great news.
It is great to know that livingston has been working out on his game and that he knows what he needs to do. This shows that he really wants to take over the team and that he will do that work that needs to be done. :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

anyone who will be there sunday monday or tuesday, look out for me. Ill be with draftexpress.com credentials with those guys probably at one of the scorers tables. Since this year im under them i probably wont have my clippersdaily.com shirts which is how the forum guys found me last year..

Cant wait to see the guys. We have a pretty strong summer league team. Lets see singleton get some double doubles.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Great to see that Livingston wants to play and improve his game. Many guys in his situation would feel they are "to good" to play with the scrubs in the Summer League. This kid is special.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Can tickets be purchased at the door for a single day? The website no longer has today listed, but I can't imagine that it sells out. Does it? Also, does a ticket cover the whole day or just one game?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Can tickets be purchased at the door for a single day? The website no longer has today listed, but I can't imagine that it sells out. Does it? Also, does a ticket cover the whole day or just one game?


Usually good for all day


----------

